# Tutto su Donnarumma al PSG. Papere, panchine ed altro.



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2021)

Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Ottobre 2021)

Sfottere Gigio sarà sempre cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.




Proprio oggi, ma sei anni fa, nel 2016, esordiva col Milan.

Il più grande infame nella storia del Milan, è riuscito a superare perfino Collovati.

Edit: 2015


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.


Gigio è come la tipa che ti molla , dopo che per anni si è sempre ritenuta superiore , e lo fa perchè, a detta sua, merita di meglio.

Un sano, spontaneo e accorato baffanculo parte spontaneo dal profondo del cuore ogni volta che lo si vede con quell' altro.

Bella non ti passa più, te la sei cercata tu, vuoi la bicicletta e poi.... pedalare caxxi tuoi.

Tu non eri meglio di noi caro gigio e il milan non era poco per te, eri tu ad essere troppo poco per noi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Trovo inaccettabile che il portiere titolare della nazionale italiana sia un panchinaro nella sua squadra di club.


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.


Godo, fintanto che dura questa situazione (Navas è a fine a carriera e credo che già dall'anno prossimo le cose cambieranno).


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Proprio oggi, ma sei anni fa, nel 2016, esordiva col Milan.
> 
> Il più grande infame nella storia del Milan, è riuscito a superare perfino Collovati.


Esordio con gol sul suo palo. 
Un inizio che fu tutto un programma.

Ovviamente la gazzetta celebrò l'esordio, mica l'errore.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2021)

A furia di fare panchine diventerà cicciobello bombolone ...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2021)

Mamma diceva sempre: la vita è come una scatola di cioccolatini: non sai _mai_ quello che _ti_ capita.

Ogni riferimento alla panchina è puramente casuale.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.


Tra un po' dovremo aprire uno: Tutto su Donnarumma alla Juventus


----------



## Hellscream (25 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Proprio oggi, ma sei anni fa, nel 2016, esordiva col Milan.
> 
> Il più grande infame nella storia del Milan, è riuscito a superare perfino Collovati.
> 
> Edit: 2015


Il secondo per quel che mi riguarda.. Nessuno sarà mai come il MAESTROH!

Che uomo dimmè...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2021)

A pagina 146 i commenti sulla papera in finale di Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Trovo inaccettabile che il portiere titolare della nazionale italiana sia un panchinaro nella sua squadra di club.


Tra l'altro nella Nazionale campione d'Europa e vincitore del premio miglior giocatore del torneo


----------



## galianivatene (26 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tra un po' dovremo aprire uno: Tutto su Donnarumma alla Juventus


io incomincio a sperarci, ma non crederci…


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A pagina 146 i commenti sulla papera in finale di Champions.


Abbiamo un sogno nel cuore: Zizzo come Karius


----------



## galianivatene (26 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nella Nazionale campione d'Europa e vincitore del premio miglior giocatore del torneo


troppo poco, dovevano dargli anche il premio fair play, in quanto dopo aver parato il rigore decisivo non ha esultato, per evidente galanteria nei confronti di avversari e pubblico di casa.

Il premio nobel per la matematica glielo danno quando avrà finito di contare gli zeri nel conto in banca.


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Ottobre 2021)

Voglio Zizzo alla Rube!!


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Ottobre 2021)

Voglio godere mentre lo fischiano ovunque tranne che nella latrina bianconera
E voglio godere a ogni papera che farà il portierotto da 14M l’anno affossando e trasmettendo insicurezza alla difesa bianconera


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Apriamo questo topic unico per aggiornare, ogni volta che si desidera, l'avventura (o meglio la non avventura) dell'Infame al PSG. Come ha scritto @mandraghe per ora Donnarumma ha giocato il 33% delle partite. 7 a 4 in campionato e 2 a 1 in champions.


Comunque questo se ne sta bello in panca a fare niente per la bellezza di 12 milioni l'anno...pensate stia soffrendo? Questo ha un cervello insulso


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo se ne sta bello in panca a fare niente per la bellezza di 12 milioni l'anno...pensate stia soffrendo? Questo ha un cervello insulso


Sto lentamente passando da un sentimento di odio al disgusto.
Mi fa pena.
Lo vedo pure ingrassato.

Un pollo grasso.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Aahhahhahahah avete visto l autogol del fratellone scemo?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Vuoi vedere che oltre ad essere scarso, indegno e falso come giuda portava pure male?


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Il fatto che un elemento del genere abbia tutto questo successo mediatico e guadagni cifre scandalose è un segno del degrado dei nostri tempi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che un elemento del genere abbia tutto questo successo mediatico e guadagni cifre scandalose è un segno del degrado dei nostri tempi.


Assolutamente.
Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2021)

Altro goal subito dal prossimo pallone d'oro,il "modigliani" del calcio  
Fa sempre piacere vederlo "spinto" in campo e prendere immancabilmente goal


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ieri ho visto psg-lilla, bellissima partita.
Il psg l'ha vinta con due guizzi ma non è squadra.

Il figurone l'ha fatto il lilla.
Neymar pessimo. Pessimo calciatore, pessimo uomo, pessimo esempio.
Un'offesa per il calcio. 

P.S. messi è uscito al primo tempo!!!!


----------



## danjr (30 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Altro goal subito dal prossimo pallone d'oro,il "modigliani" del calcio
> Fa sempre piacere vederlo "spinto" in campo e prendere immancabilmente goal


Tatarusano con i suoi riflessi sarebbe stato fermo immobile e la palla gli avrebbe sbattuto addosso visto che era un tiro molto ciabattato


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (3 Novembre 2021)

Rigore parato. Che serata di m


----------



## Giangy (3 Novembre 2021)

Penso che il PSG abbia bisogno di qualche nuovo difensore, si salva solo Marquinhos, Kimpembe è uno del vivaio del PSG, ma non è per nulla un top, Ramos è un rottame ormai, così come nei terzini salvo solo Hakimi, gli altri come Kherer, Dagba, Diallo, Kurzawa non sono certo da squadrone come il PSG. Squadra fortissima in attacco, ma la difesa è pessima, hanno comprato solo attaccanti in questi ultimi anni, lasciando il buco scoperto da Thiago Silva. Le squadre di calcio non si costruiscono solo con attaccanti. Su Donnarumma non mi esprimo più, tanto prossima stagione sarà prestato con qualche formula ai gobbi di Torino.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Rigore parato. Che serata di m


Sul primo gol però ha fatto la bella statuina


----------



## ilPresidente (4 Novembre 2021)

2-2
Difesa ridicola
Lui ingrassato di almeno 5kg
Nel giro di due anni si brucia.. spero


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Penso che il PSG abbia bisogno di qualche nuovo difensore, si salva solo Marquinhos, Kimpembe è uno del vivaio del PSG, ma non è per nulla un top, Ramos è un rottame ormai, così come nei terzini salvo solo Hakimi, gli altri come Kherer, Dagba, Diallo, Kurzawa non sono certo da squadrone come il PSG. Squadra fortissima in attacco, ma la difesa è pessima, hanno comprato solo attaccanti in questi ultimi anni, lasciando il buco scoperto da Thiago Silva. Le squadre di calcio non si costruiscono solo con attaccanti. Su Donnarumma non mi esprimo più, tanto prossima stagione sarà prestato con qualche formula ai gobbi di Torino.


Eh sì altri 200 milioni per vincere la CL serviranno


----------



## EmmePi (4 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Trovo inaccettabile che il portiere titolare della nazionale italiana sia un panchinaro nella sua squadra di club.


Concordo.... DOVREBBE ESSERE SEMPRE IN TRIBUNA!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Novembre 2021)

I primi due goal di ieri sono bellissimi, soprattutto il primo del Lipsia. Cross di Silva fantastico come il colpo di testa di Nkunku in tuffo.

Donnarumma ha parato un rigore ma nel secondo tempo ha fatto un'uscita a farfalle delle sue che per poco non costava il pareggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2021)

Pazzesco, credo che molti erano ciechi dal fatto che giocava con la nostra maglia a parte qualcuno. Davvero un portiere mediocre onestamente..


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, credo che molti erano ciechi dal fatto che giocava con la nostra maglia a parte qualcuno. Davvero un portiere mediocre onestamente..


Guarda,io i difetti li vedevo e mi bruciava pensare che potesse andare a torino,oggi prego perché ci vada.


----------



## Prealpi (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, credo che molti erano ciechi dal fatto che giocava con la nostra maglia a parte qualcuno. Davvero un portiere mediocre onestamente..


A tutti gli effetti è esattamente così, peggiorato ulteriormente, imbolsito


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

Il suo problema principale è a livello di testa, ha perso molte sicurezze che nell’ultimo anno con noi e all’europeo aveva. Inoltre de un problema secondario legato al fisico. Mi sembra davvero ingrassato o comunque molto meno agile di quando era con noi


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Novembre 2021)

Mi pare stia prendendo la parabola di Pelizzoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Al milan gli si metteva l'abito buono : papere nascoste, parate esibite come miracoli.
La stampa lo proteggeva con le pagelle, il procuratore arrivava a ingaggi folli con le minacce e il gregge andava dietro.

In 4 mosse hanno trasformato un fenomeno di precocità in un top mondo.


P.S quante offese mi sono beccato sol perchè non mi accodavo al gregge.
Tu chiamale se vuoi, soddisfazioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare stia prendendo la parabola di Pelizzoli.


Schufett


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente ieri, come se avete fatto in caso tutti i gol che ha subito finora con la nazionale. "Eh ma il tiro era assolutamente imparabile".

OGNI. VOLTA.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ieri, come se avete fatto in caso tutti i gol che ha subito finora con la nazionale. "Eh ma il tiro era assolutamente imparabile".
> 
> OGNI. VOLTA.


Del resto widmer , si sa, è uno che da fuori area non perdona.
I suoi gol non si contano.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al milan gli si metteva l'abito buono : papere nascoste, parate esibite come miracoli.
> La stampa lo proteggeva con le pagelle, il procuratore arrivava a ingaggi folli con le minacce e il gregge andava dietro.
> 
> In 4 mosse hanno trasformato un fenomeno di precocità in un top mondo.
> ...


E io che dicevo di giocare con Tata da febbraio (non per il valore tecnico in sè ma per tutto il resto).... era un fenomeno di precocità e mediatico, niente di più, pompato all'inverosimile.
Contentissimo, come ho sempre detto, del suo addio a 0. 
Non avrei nemmeno voluto venderlo, doveva andare via a 0. Infame.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E io che dicevo di giocare con Tata da febbraio (non per il valore tecnico in sè ma per tutto il resto).... era un fenomeno di precocità e mediatico, niente di più, pompato all'inverosimile.
> Contentissimo, come ho sempre detto, del suo addio a 0.
> Non avrei nemmeno voluto venderlo, doveva andare via a 0. Infame.


Con tatu saresti arrivato settimo. -leggenda metropolitana-


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con tatu saresti arrivato settimo. -leggenda metropolitana-


Se con Maignan abbiamo 10 punti in meno, con tatarusanu sono almeno 20/30 punti in meno… avremmo lottato per non retrocedere


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con tatu saresti arrivato settimo. -leggenda metropolitana-


Quella me la ricordo............ e vuoi sapere la cosa più bella? l'anno scorso sto sacco di patate è stato eletto miglior portiere del campionato.......

Io mi ricordo a malapena 3-4 parate, solo una superpartita in casa contro la stella rossa in EL.

Cmq va bene così, su Chala (però con sto cesso turco non ce l'ho nemmeno) e Donna molti forse ora hanno aperto gli occhi... meglio tardi che mai.

PS: ancora ho conoscenti juventini che mi dicono..... il Milan è tornato, ma non capisco come si fa a non avere rinnovato Zizzo!! E' l'erede di Buffone!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quella me la ricordo............ e vuoi sapere la cosa più bella? l'anno scorso sto sacco di patate è stato eletto miglior portiere del campionato.......
> 
> Io mi ricordo a malapena 3-4 parate, solo una superpartita in casa contro la stella rossa in EL.
> 
> ...


e hai dimenticato che è stato pure eletto miglior giocatore dell'europeo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quella me la ricordo............ e vuoi sapere la cosa più bella? l'anno scorso sto sacco di patate è stato eletto miglior portiere del campionato.......
> 
> Io mi ricordo a malapena 3-4 parate, solo una superpartita in casa contro la stella rossa in EL.
> 
> ...


Come spessore morale sicuramente.
Il degno erede, solo un pò più muto.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quella me la ricordo............ e vuoi sapere la cosa più bella? l'anno scorso sto sacco di patate è stato eletto miglior portiere del campionato.......
> 
> Io mi ricordo a malapena 3-4 parate, solo una superpartita in casa contro la stella rossa in EL.
> 
> ...


Il 99% di noi però ha seriamente pensato che se “avessimo avuto un secondo portiere” avremmo potuto farlo giocare. Tutti eravamo disperati anche con l’infortunio di maignan… su tata abbiamo sbagliato tutti


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e hai dimenticato che è stato pure eletto miglior giocatore dell'europeo


Ma all'europeo posso stupidamente capire, visto che ha parato qualche rigore centralissimo... per questo non l'ho rammentato...

La cosa bella è che nel 2016 parò un rigore impossibile in Supercoppa Itagliota a Dybala, cioè lui sui rigori sarebbe potuto diventare invincibile o quasi applicandosi...


danjr ha scritto:


> Il 99% di noi però ha seriamente pensato che se “avessimo avuto un secondo portiere” avremmo potuto farlo giocare. Tutti eravamo disperati anche con l’infortunio di maignan… su tata abbiamo sbagliato tutti


Certo che eravamo disperati e io lo sono ancora! Con Maignan eravamo tutta un'altra musica, al di là di Tata... però l'anno scorso Tata sarebbe stato sufficiente per provare a raggiungere l'obiettivo CL, quest'anno invece abbiamo un sogno più grande... ci vuole Magic Mike


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, credo che molti erano ciechi dal fatto che giocava con la nostra maglia a parte qualcuno. Davvero un portiere mediocre onestamente..


E' sempre stato palese fosse un portiere mediocre, impazzivo a leggere certi commenti. Molti si fanno infinocchiare dai media e dai vari giornali, guarda ieri, prende un gol del cavolo e il telecronista subito dice "imparabile". Avesse preso quel gol al Milan qui dentro in tanti avrebbero pensato lo stesso e avrebbero trovato miliardi di scuse per negare l'ovvio.

All'europeo è stato pure nominato miglior giocatore per dire, se lo nominano miglior giocatore vuoi che il tifoso non pensi sia un fenomeno? 
Ha fatto un europeo anonimo e solo il fato ha voluto che vincessimo e non uscissimo agli ottavi contro l'Austria per una sua cappella.
Tutto il circo mediatico sostiene balle che alla fine per molti diventano verità indiscutibili.

Non era un caso poi se questo non lo voleva nessuno manco a zero, è finito al psg solo per i giochini di raiola, se no rimane pure senza squadra.

Ma chi lo vuole sto cesso nei top club? Al psg quando gioca lo fa solo per discorsi contrattuali, se no non giocherebbe manco una partita


----------



## koti (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al milan gli si metteva l'abito buono : papere nascoste, parate esibite come miracoli.
> La stampa lo proteggeva con le pagelle, il procuratore arrivava a ingaggi folli con le minacce e il gregge andava dietro.
> 
> In 4 mosse hanno trasformato un fenomeno di precocità in un top mondo.
> ...


Oltre la protezione di Raiola aggiungo che il portiere della nazionale è sempre pompato all'inverosimile, Buffon era top mondo e intoccabile pure quando a 35 anni prendeva gol da 40 metri. Finché sarà titolare nell'Italia sarà sempre difeso dalla stampa.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Oltre la protezione di Raiola aggiungo che il portiere della nazionale è sempre pompato all'inverosimile, Buffon era top mondo e intoccabile pure quando a 35 anni prendeva gol da 40 metri. Finché sarà titolare nell'Italia sarà sempre difeso dalla stampa.


Anche questo è vero, hai ragione.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (13 Novembre 2021)

Ma che è successo? Vi vedo attivissimi su Pipparumma. 
ps. Non ho visto ieri sera che è successo?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Oltre la protezione di Raiola aggiungo che il portiere della nazionale è sempre pompato all'inverosimile, Buffon era top mondo e intoccabile pure quando a 35 anni prendeva gol da 40 metri. Finché sarà titolare nell'Italia sarà sempre difeso dalla stampa.



vero, è una protezione ad oltranza. In RAI mi ricordo che alle prime con il cagliari cercavano in tutti i modi di screditare Maignan sul gol preso (quel colpo di testa, palo-gol, imprendibile), poi anche loro hanno dovuto tacere visto le prestazioni di Mike 4 spanne sopra al napoletano. Detto ciò Donnarumma è un campione di precocità, ora però inizia ad avere 22-23 anni e vedremo se migliorerà il suo livello o meno o se si dimostrerà un grande bluff.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il 99% di noi però ha seriamente pensato che se “avessimo avuto un secondo portiere” avremmo potuto farlo giocare. Tutti eravamo disperati anche con l’infortunio di maignan… su tata abbiamo sbagliato tutti


sinceramente io ho sempre detto che per me tata non è inferiore a donnarumma.
anche lo scorso anno.
non vedo grossi problemi in tatarusanu e vedo donnarumma a dir poco mediocre.
tata lo scorso anno ha fatto 1 uscita a vuoto con la roma e altre 3-4 partite normali. non capivo queste preoccupazioni su di lui a parte il fatto che con quella faccia gli incubi di notte erano assicurati.

a me donnarumma non sembra peggiorato, mi sembra sempre uguale. con noi per me era un punto debole incredibile.
mi dicevano che lo dicevo perchè lo odiavo... si lo odiavo ma il giudizio era obiettivo. come con tutti i giocatori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato palese fosse un portiere mediocre, impazzivo a leggere certi commenti. Molti si fanno infinocchiare dai media e dai vari giornali, guarda ieri, prende un gol del cavolo e il telecronista subito dice "imparabile". Avesse preso quel gol al Milan qui dentro in tanti avrebbero pensato lo stesso e avrebbero trovato miliardi di scuse per negare l'ovvio.
> 
> All'europeo è stato pure nominato miglior giocatore per dire, se lo nominano miglior giocatore vuoi che il tifoso non pensi sia un fenomeno?
> Ha fatto un europeo anonimo e solo il fato ha voluto che vincessimo e non uscissimo agli ottavi contro l'Austria per una sua cappella.
> ...


io penso che il tifoso milanista, per il suo background nobile, si debba distinguere da quelle fogne juventine per esempio e debba essere in grado di valutare oltre al nome ed oltre alla fede.
mica tutti lo sanno fare però.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Novembre 2021)

Ho perso il conto delle volte che ho espresso il mio parere su questo pagliaccio dicendo che è sopravvalutato. Ci sono ancora i miei messaggi che risalgono addirittura ai tempi di Mirabelli, in cui invocano il suo NON rinnovo. 

In ogni caso non capisco questo seguirlo in maniera morbosa. A me frega zero di questo qui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma che è successo? Vi vedo attivissimi su Pipparumma.
> ps. Non ho visto ieri sera che è successo?



Paperone che stava per costare la qualificazione mondiale.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (13 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paperone che stava per costare la qualificazione mondiale.


Ah. Non sapevo. Non l ho letto nei vari articoli a dire il vero.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quella me la ricordo............ e vuoi sapere la cosa più bella? l'anno scorso sto sacco di patate è stato eletto miglior portiere del campionato.......
> 
> Io mi ricordo a malapena 3-4 parate, solo una superpartita in casa contro la stella rossa in EL.
> 
> ...


Speriamo che i tuoi conoscenti possano ammirarlo presto con la loro maglia,pardon,con il loro lurido sacco di m...a addosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ah. Non sapevo. Non l ho letto nei vari articoli a dire il vero.



Tutti muti sulla papera, già nel dopopartita.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paperone che stava per costare la qualificazione mondiale.


Il paperone era quello fatto sul finale.
Sul gol è un tiro parabile non preso... fatto sta che è proprio un portierino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Il paperone era quello fatto sul finale.
> Sul gol è un tiro parabile non preso... fatto sta che è proprio un portierino.



Sì sì, intendo quello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

sarebbe bello sentire il parere di quelli che sostenevano che donnarumma si poteva vendere invece di perderlo a zero


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Speriamo che i tuoi conoscenti possano ammirarlo presto con la loro maglia,pardon,con il loro lurido sacco di m...a addosso.


Ho eliminato tutti gli amici juventini, l'unico rimasto gli ho messo il veto di parlarmi di calcio, anche se lui stuzzica sempre non gli rispondo mai. Purtroppo i conoscenti esistono ancora, ma conto di debellarli tutti nel giro di un paio di anni, odio tutti gli juventini, non riesco manco a guardarli in faccia.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello sentire il parere di quelli che sostenevano che donnarumma si poteva vendere invece di perderlo a zero


Ora non esageriamo però,non lo hai venduto per una gestione sbagliatissima del rinnovo mica perché scarso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora non esageriamo però.


nessuna esagerazione, è logica, se a zero non ha mercato visto che è finito a fare il portiere part time al psg, figuriamoci se c'era da pagare pure il cartellino oltre all'ingaggio immeritato e la polpetta a raiola


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora non esageriamo però,non lo hai venduto per una gestione sbagliatissima del rinnovo mica perché scarso.


Le gestioni sbagliate sono quelle di Kessie, Chala etc secondo me.
Sto sacco di patate si sapeva sarebbe finita così già dal 2017.
Ha lasciato addirittura il Milan l'anno in cui è tornato in CL.....


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Le gestioni sbagliate sono quelle di Kessie, Chala etc secondo me.
> Sto sacco di patate si sapeva sarebbe finita così già dal 2017.
> Ha lasciato addirittura il Milan l'anno in cui è tornato in CL.....


Ora non può finire che sia stato mandato via a 0 perché scarso dai...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora non può finire che sia stato mandato via a 0 perché scarso dai...


non è stato mandato via perche scarso in senso generale del termine, è stato mandato via perche considerando costi/benefici il suo indice è nettamente inferiore a molti portieri, in pratica è scarso in relazione alle pretese economiche, non vale quanto chiedeva di stipendio + polpetta


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora non può finire che sia stato mandato via a 0 perché scarso dai...


Scarso, migliore del sistema solare, mediocre o meno... aveva deciso di andare via a 0 il suo procuratore già nel 2017.
Non c'è nulla che abbia a che fare con lo sport nel caso Dollarumma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Scarso, migliore del sistema solare, mediocre o meno... aveva deciso di andare via a 0 il suo procuratore già nel 2017.
> Non c'è nulla che abbia a che fare con lo sport nel caso Dollarumma.


Esatto, hai voglia a spiegarlo. Da quel 2017 aveva già scelto di andare a zero, non c’è mai stata una possibilità che rinnovasse.
Colpa del Milan ? Direi 80/20 % colpa del giocatore e procuratore


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe potuto restare al Milan, restare nella propria confort zone e diventare uno dei più grandi.

Ha scelto i soldi ed un ambiente dove non è protetto.
Un vero stupido.

Rischia, se non l' ha già fatto, pure di regredire come livello.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, hai voglia a spiegarlo. Da quel 2017 aveva già scelto di andare a zero, non c’è mai stata una possibilità che rinnovasse.
> Colpa del Milan ? Direi 80/20 % colpa del giocatore e procuratore


Pensa che grande tifoso del Milan è questo, dopo manco 3 anni con noi già voleva andare via a 0, ai gobbi peraltro ahahahah che schifoso.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Scarso, migliore del sistema solare, mediocre o meno... aveva deciso di andare via a 0 il suo procuratore già nel 2017.
> Non c'è nulla che abbia a che fare con lo sport nel caso Dollarumma.


Bene allora lo prendi e lo tribuni,gli fai perdere il mondiale tanto bastava un tatarusanu no?
Nel frattempo ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene allora lo prendi e lo tribuni,gli fai perdere il mondiale tanto bastava un tatarusanu no?
> Nel frattempo ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100.


Concetto rinnegato da troppi.
Del resto Alaba non gioca da svincolato?
-mantra-

Io boh ?!


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene allora lo prendi e lo tribuni,gli fai perdere il mondiale tanto bastava un tatarusanu no?
> Nel frattempo ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100.


Io infatti avrei fatto e farei sempre così con tutti sti smidollati.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concetto rinnegato da troppi.
> Del resto Alaba non gioca da svincolato?
> -mantra-
> 
> Io boh ?!


Ci sono le dovute differenze... Alaba aveva già scritto la storia del Bayern Monaco, non guadagnava 6 mln a 17 anni, non veniva pompato come il più grande centrale nella storia del calcio e aveva esaurito il suo percorso.. pertanto, a fronte di richieste esoste, mai come nel caso di Alaba ci si può separare senza rimpianti, con il calciatore che continua a comportarsi, come sempre, in modo professionale.
Nella vicenda di Dollarumma non c'è mai stato nulla di professionale e normale, per cui andava trattato col pugno di ferro.
Gli smidollati vanno trattati così, i veri professionisti (non certo il Kessiè che stiamo vedendo ora ad esempio e Chala che addirittura verme come è è finito all'Inter) possono giocare fino all'ultimo giorno della scadenza del contratto.
E' vero che magari facendo differenze si sbaglia, ma io sono per i distinguo.. ci sono casi e casi... Dollarumma, Chala e Kessiè si accomodino in panchina... Messi, Alaba, Aguero, Ramos, gente che ha scritto la storia del calcio mondiale e recente possono fare quello che vogliono. Non certo i sopracitati smidollati.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ci sono le dovute differenze... Alaba aveva già scritto la storia del Bayern Monaco, non guadagnava 6 mln a 17 anni, non veniva pompato come il più grande centrale nella storia del calcio e aveva esaurito il suo percorso.. pertanto, a fronte di richieste esoste, mai come nel caso di Alaba ci si può separare senza rimpianti, con il calciatore che continua a comportarsi, come sempre, in modo professionale.
> Nella vicenda di Dollarumma non c'è mai stato nulla di professionale e normale, per cui andava trattato col pugno di ferro.
> Gli smidollati vanno trattati così, i veri professionisti (non certo il Kessiè che stiamo vedendo ora ad esempio e Chala che addirittura verme come è è finito all'Inter) possono giocare fino all'ultimo giorno della scadenza del contratto.
> E' vero che magari facendo differenze si sbaglia, ma io sono per i distinguo.. ci sono casi e casi... Dollarumma, Chala e Kessiè si accomodino in panchina... Messi, Alaba, Aguero, Ramos, gente che ha scritto la storia del calcio mondiale e recente possono fare quello che vogliono. Non certo i sopracitati smidollati.


E spiegaglielo tu..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene allora lo prendi e lo tribuni,gli fai perdere il mondiale tanto bastava un tatarusanu no?
> Nel frattempo ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100.


se ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100  secondo te donnarumma che grazie a raiola è ammanicato con tutti avrebbe perso il mondiale? avrebbe giocato cmq, come sta giocando ora nonostante faccia il portiere part time al psg, nonostante le prestazioni scadenti.
Basta vedere come vengono esaltate le sue prestazioni per capire quanto sia raccomandato dollar: partita nazionale a san siro, qualcuno fa il retropassaggio, pioggia di fischi assordanti, telecronista rai, che deve urlare per farsi sentire, dice "FINALMENTE APPLAUSO DI SAN SIRO PER DONNARUMMA"


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se ne colpisci uno e ne educhi 100  secondo te donnarumma che grazie a raiola è ammanicato con tutti avrebbe perso il mondiale? avrebbe giocato cmq, come sta giocando ora nonostante faccia il portiere part time al psg, nonostante le prestazioni scadenti.
> Basta vedere come vengono esaltate le sue prestazioni per capire quanto sia raccomandato dollar: partita nazionale a san siro, qualcuno fa il retropassaggio, pioggia di fischi assordanti, telecronista rai, che deve urlare per farsi sentire, dice "FINALMENTE APPLAUSO DI SAN SIRO PER DONNARUMMA"


Intanto dimostri davvero la schiena dritta e due palle d'acciaio. Invece con il nostro impeccabile stile siamo già a 3 giocatori persi a 0.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

Ah comunque notizia fresca fresca ha già il mal di pancia a Parigi,dice che la rivalità con Navas lo disturba ed è stanco della panchina.
Ci siamo per la chiusura del cerchio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Intanto dimostri davvero la schiena dritta e due palle d'acciaio. Invece con il nostro impeccabile stile siamo già a 3 giocatori persi a 0.


se se la schiena dritta, le palle quadrate, ma se manco piu lotito mette fuori rosa i giocatori qualcosa vorra pur dire? pure commisso prima fa il comunicato con la sparata contro vlaovich e poi chiede al giocatore professionalita e impegno nel giocare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Anche oggi solita paperissima in uscita.
Incredibile come questo paprumma abbia sempre il cùl parato,trovando sempre attaccanti schifosamente asini con la palla tra i piedi.

In queste 2 ultime partite della nazionale ha totalizzato ben 2 papere che ci potevano costare 2 goal,solo l'inadeguatezza del centravanti avversario ha impedito di far vedere a tutti (TUTTI) i suoi limiti.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Novembre 2021)

Papera assurda, speravo nel gol avversario.
Peccato.


----------



## David Drills (15 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche oggi solita paperissima in uscita.
> Incredibile come questo paprumma abbia sempre il cùl parato,trovando sempre attaccanti schifosamente asini con la palla tra i piedi.
> 
> In queste 2 ultime partite della nazionale ha totalizzato ben 2 papere che ci potevano costare 2 goal,solo l'inadeguatezza del centravanti avversario ha impedito di far vedere a tutti (TUTTI) i suoi limiti.


E mai che i servi della Rai facciano notare quanto "Gigio" faccia schifo. Mai.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E mai che i servi della Rai facciano notare quanto "Gigio" faccia schifo. Mai.


Hanno solo detto “avventata” o qualcosa del genere… in riferimento all’uscita..


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Gigiotto non doveva lasciare il Milan.

Godo, stupido.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo arrivati ad un pelo dall’apoteosi. Peccato non sia entrata e peccato non fosse decisiva.

Comunque tra Svizzera e oggi belle vaccate. 

Il Modì cit. 

Io non capisco perché continui a giocare nel PSG. Una tale opera d’arte dovrebbe stare al Louvre. Lo mettano lì e facciamola finita. Una statua (eheheheh) così perfetta merita di stare nel museo più famoso del mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati ad un pelo dall’apoteosi. Peccato non sia entrata e peccato non fosse decisiva.
> 
> Comunque tra Svizzera e oggi belle vaccate.
> 
> ...


La statua la fa nelle uscite.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La statua la fa nelle uscite.



Appunto...


----------



## Viulento (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma quanto ci fai godere giccione. continua cosi.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

Peccato che quando fa queste vaccate non ci siano i gol , quindi tutto viene messo a tacere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Anche stasera non è mancato l elogio dallo studio al Modigliani per aver parato un tiro che gli hanno tirato addosso e che oramai fa una papera a sera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Peccato che quando fa queste vaccate non ci siano i gol , quindi tutto viene messo a tacere.


Come all'europeo, con l'austria l'aveva pure preso gol, poi annullato. E' parecchio fortunato sulle papere fin ora


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo la colpa è di noi milanisti che fischiandolo e deridendolo sui social lo condizioniamo e abbiamo condizionato pure i suoi compagni che demoralizzati non si sono qualificati al mondiale.Ora Gravina prenda provvedimenti e dìa 15 punti di penalizzazione al Milan per responsabilità oggettiva e interpelli pure la Uefa e senta cosa si può fare per dare la champions del 2003 ai vermi gobbi a tavolino,con copia in miniatura per nedvieddi.


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2021)

Nessun accenno alle sue prestazioni. Il più bersagliato è stato Tonali.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nessun accenno alle sue prestazioni. Il più bersagliato è stato Tonali.


Tonali e Calabria non sono Pirlo e Cafu' siamo d'accordo ma a volte godo nel vedere che non abbiamo titolari in questa nazionale indecente.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Anche stasera non è mancato l elogio dallo studio al Modigliani per aver parato un tiro che gli hanno tirato addosso e che oramai fa una papera a sera


Prodigggiosoo"
Comunque ieri al telecronista gli è scappato un dollarumma ahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

alla luce di come si son svolti i fatti mi sembra ormai innegabile che con 3 mesi di panchina, ma anche meno, questo lo vendevi ai suoi 20-30M a qualche pollo tipo appunto PSG.
non sarebbe mai rimasto 2 anni a far panchina, come è logico del resto.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2021)

L'uscita nel finale è stata da brividi. Poteva costare la sconfitta. Un errore incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

Panchinaro nel suo club, un portiere deve sempre giocare specialmente zizzo altrimenti diventa un pesce palla. La verità è che gioca lui semplicemente perché in Italia non c'è nessun portiere italiano basta vedere la classifica attuale e vedrete che tra le prime posizioni sono tutti stranieri.. ecco perché gioca Zizzo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'uscita nel finale è stata da brividi. Poteva costare la sconfitta. Un errore incredibile.


Deve avere qualche problema nell'intuire le traiettorie della palla.
Ma che uscita ha fatto?
Ha provato a prenderla col fianco/braccio e nemmeno ci è riuscito...

Goffo da far paura.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Panchinaro nel suo club, un portiere deve sempre giocare specialmente zizzo altrimenti diventa un pesce palla. La verità è che gioca lui semplicemente perché in Italia non c'è nessun portiere italiano basta vedere la classifica attuale e vedrete che tra le prime posizioni sono tutti stranieri.. ecco perché gioca Zizzo


Si questo è poco ma sicuro. Le alternative sono Meret e Cragno, quindi nessuna.
E' un momento di vuoto generazionale, anche per questo Donnarumma è cosi sopravvalutato.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Deve avere qualche problema nell'intuire le traiettorie della palla.
> Ma che uscita ha fatto?
> Ha provato a prenderla col fianco/braccio e nemmeno ci è riuscito...
> 
> Goffo da far paura.


Io lo vedo veramente lentissimo. Crescendo peggiora perchè lo diventa sempre di piu. E' enorme, lento e impacciato.
Si vede in generale ma quando esce dai pali è diventato un disastro.

Comunque per me sta peggiorando rispetto a quando era da noi. Un po' come tutti quelli che se ne sono andati di recente, d'altronde.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Panchinaro nel suo club, un portiere deve sempre giocare specialmente zizzo altrimenti diventa un pesce palla. La verità è che gioca lui semplicemente perché in Italia non c'è nessun portiere italiano basta vedere la classifica attuale e vedrete che tra le prime posizioni sono tutti stranieri.. ecco perché gioca Zizzo


Gioca zizzo perchè campa di rendita dopo l'europeo vinto e perchè c'è chi lo spinge all'inverosimile.
Discorso simile si potrebbe fare pure per bernardeschi :a cosa serve esattamente in campo?
Politano è 4 volte meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo veramente lentissimo. Crescendo peggiora perchè lo diventa sempre di piu. E' enorme, lento e impacciato.
> Si vede in generale ma quando esce dai pali è diventato un disastro.
> 
> Comunque per me sta peggiorando rispetto a quando era da noi. Un po' come tutti quelli che se ne sono andati di recente, d'altronde.


Chissà chi lo allena a parigi e come si allena.
Pure questo è un aspetto fondamentale...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Panchinaro nel suo club, un portiere deve sempre giocare specialmente zizzo altrimenti diventa un pesce palla. La verità è che gioca lui semplicemente perché in Italia non c'è nessun portiere italiano basta vedere la classifica attuale e vedrete che tra le prime posizioni sono tutti stranieri.. ecco perché gioca Zizzo


mah probabilmente giocherebbe lo stesso, per il nome, un po' come buffon a 40 anni che giocava anche se dietro aveva apunto donnarumma che all'epoca era più forte.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mah probabilmente giocherebbe lo stesso, per il nome, un po' come buffon a 40 anni che giocava anche se dietro aveva apunto donnarumma che all'epoca era più forte.


Va detto che Meret e Cragno stanno facendo una stagione altrettanto disastrosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va detto che Meret e Cragno stanno facendo una stagione altrettanto disastrosa.


A me piace un sacco silvestri.
Cattivo, concentrato, regolare nel rendimento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Novembre 2021)

Secondo me non si allena quasi per niente, si sente arrivato e pensa solo all'ingiusta panchina al PSG

Dalla sua ha la statura e l'apertura alare, per il resto terribile nelle uscite, terribile con i piedi, terribile sul suo palo. Cose rimaste invariate da anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Secondo me non si allena quasi per niente, si sente arrivato e pensa solo all'ingiusta panchina al PSG
> 
> Dalla sua ha la statura e l'apertura alare, per il resto terribile nelle uscite, terribile con i piedi, terribile sul suo palo. Cose rimaste invariate da anni.


Ma, a parte ibra che è un caso a se, della crescita mentale degli assistiti di raiola ne vogliamo un giorno parlare?
Tutti arroganti, montati ed egocentrici in uno sport di squadra.

Basti guardare pogba come si è ridotto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va detto che Meret e Cragno stanno facendo una stagione altrettanto disastrosa.


Oggi come oggi pure un Vicario darebbe più garanzie di Donnarumma, è in crisi totale, quel pirla del suo agente ha fatto sì che abbia una pressione sulle spalle enorme che lui non riesce palesemente a gestire, è molto debole mentalmente e fuori dal contesto Milan è diventato un pulcino bagnato. Se Mancini insiste a farlo giocare è un pazzo..


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma, a parte ibra che è un caso a se, della crescita mentale degli assistiti di raiola ne vogliamo un giorno parlare?
> Tutti arroganti, montati ed egocentrici in uno sport di squadra.
> 
> Basti guardare pogba come si è ridotto.



Paradossalmente il meno montato(tra i top) è Haaland, che in passato ha fatto dichiarazioni "spavalde", ma di fatto sta gestendo la sua carriera con umiltà(per adesso), restando a Dortmund, in un club grande ma non al livello dei top europei, per crescere ancora, nonostante sia richiesto da tutte le squadre che possono permetterselo.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oggi come oggi pure un Vicario darebbe più garanzie di Donnarumma, è in crisi totale, quel pirla del suo agente ha fatto sì che abbia una pressione sulle spalle enorme che lui non riesce palesemente a gestire, è molto debole mentalmente e fuori dal contesto Milan è diventato un pulcino bagnato. Se Mancini insiste a farlo giocare è un pazzo..





Gamma ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente il meno montato(tra i top) è Haaland, che in passato ha fatto dichiarazioni "spavalde", ma di fatto sta gestendo la sua carriera con umiltà(per adesso), restando a Dortmund, in un club grande ma non al livello dei top europei, per crescere ancora, nonostante sia richiesto da tutte le squadre che possono permetterselo.


Bhe lui voleva già andarsene e stato il Dortmund a dare il veto.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oggi come oggi pure un Vicario darebbe più garanzie di Donnarumma, è in crisi totale, quel pirla del suo agente ha fatto sì che abbia una pressione sulle spalle enorme che lui non riesce palesemente a gestire, è molto debole mentalmente e fuori dal contesto Milan è diventato un pulcino bagnato. Se Mancini insiste a farlo giocare è un pazzo..


Consigli in questo momento e uno dei migliori se non il migliore portiere italiano.

I problemi sono le gerarchie, e l'omertà che regna al interno di questi gruppi.

D. Per non essere più titolare deve rompersi entrambi i femori con annesso tipia è perone.

D. e fortunato perché ogni errore non viene tramutato in gol, altrimenti il piedistallo dove è stato issato sarebbe crollato da un pezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente il meno montato(tra i top) è Haaland, che in passato ha fatto dichiarazioni "spavalde", ma di fatto sta gestendo la sua carriera con umiltà(per adesso), restando a Dortmund, in un club grande ma non al livello dei top europei, per crescere ancora, nonostante sia richiesto da tutte le squadre che possono permetterselo.


Veramente a me risulta che è stato il dortmund a blindarlo contro la sua volontà.
Lui ed er panza avevano progettato ben altro.. ma avevano fatto i conti senza l'oste.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo veramente lentissimo. Crescendo peggiora perchè lo diventa sempre di piu. E' enorme, lento e impacciato.
> Si vede in generale ma quando esce dai pali è diventato un disastro.
> 
> Comunque per me sta peggiorando rispetto a quando era da noi. Un po' come tutti quelli che se ne sono andati di recente, d'altronde.



Secondo me Dollarman si sta evolvendo in portiere vecchia scuola: Alta, pesante, un orso in porta. Portiere di questo tipo normalmente devono dominare sulle palle alte per avere un minimo di senso, coprono bene la porta ma non hanno ne agilita ne tecnica di un portiere moderno (come i vari Neuer, Ter Stegen, Lloris).
Nei primi anni con noi era ancora molto magro e portava una certa agilita oltre ad essere un gigante, cosi poteva coprire benissimo la porta e ha fatto tante belle parate. Nel passare dei anni si é allargato sempre di piu, perdendo un po di agilita....ed é ancora giovane. Se continua cosi, proprio per fisionomia, é destinato a non raggiungere mai il livello che tutti si aspettavano da lui. Aggiungiamo che in questi anni non ha fatto intravedere alcun miglioramente sulle uscite ed il disastro é fatto. Se questo rimane com'e, nessuna squadra che ambisce alla Champions puo tenerlo come titolare.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Ieri su un tiro centralissimo ( fra l'altro non è stato capace neanche di bloccarla) è stata definita quasi un miracolo.

Ecco diciamo che giornalisti e telecronisti sono dei grandi influencer sul popolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma, a parte ibra che è un caso a se, della crescita mentale degli assistiti di raiola ne vogliamo un giorno parlare?
> Tutti arroganti, montati ed egocentrici in uno sport di squadra.
> 
> Basti guardare pogba come si è ridotto.


sempre detto.
tutti dei falliti i suoi assistiti. tutti tranne rare eccezioni che hanno motivi eccezionali.
infatti non mi stupirei se haaland diventasse un cesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma, a parte ibra che è un caso a se, della crescita mentale degli assistiti di raiola ne vogliamo un giorno parlare?
> Tutti arroganti, montati ed egocentrici in uno sport di squadra.
> 
> Basti guardare pogba come si è ridotto.


Raiola ha un esercito di giocatori minori per i quali il discorso non vale, ma per i migliori viene da pensare che se un giocatore ambizioso e potenzialmente campione accetta i suoi modi e metodi, accetta le sue regole, una certa mentalità ce l'abbia, altrimenti sceglierebbe un altro tipo di procuratore.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Raiola ha un esercito di giocatori minori per i quali il discorso non vale, ma per i migliori viene da pensare che se un giocatore ambizioso e potenzialmente campione accetta i suoi modi e metodi, accetta le sue regole, una certa mentalità ce l'abbia, altrimenti sceglierebbe un altro tipo di procuratore.


La mentalità di arricchirsi.
Quella e solo quella.

Non vedo altre logiche, ambizioni e percorsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto.
> tutti dei falliti i suoi assistiti. tutti tranne rare eccezioni che hanno motivi eccezionali.
> infatti non mi stupirei se haaland diventasse un cesso.


E' già sulla buona strada.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

occhio che se non ci qualifichiamo va a fare la Coppa del Mondo con il Qatar. Per un milioncino accetta di essere naturalizzato


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

C'è Cragno che è un ottimo portiere e non ha nulla da invidiare a Zizzo se non qualche centimetro in altezza.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' già sulla buona strada.


Gli è andata bene con i vecchi assistiti come Ibra e Nedved appartenenti alla vecchia generazione ma con i nuovi (Pogbum, Dollarman, Kean, etc) mamma mia


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Novembre 2021)

Il portiere più forte del mondo sta godendo ancora.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gioca zizzo perchè campa di rendita dopo l'europeo vinto e perchè c'è chi lo spinge all'inverosimile.
> Discorso simile si potrebbe fare pure per bernardeschi :a cosa serve esattamente in campo?
> Politano è 4 volte meglio.


Politano deve aver litigato pesante, non mi spiego altrimenti l'ostracismo... Ieri sarebbe servito come il pane, è nettamente più forte di Berardi


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Politano deve aver litigato pesante, non mi spiego altrimenti l'ostracismo... Ieri sarebbe servito come il pane, è nettamente più forte di Berardi


La penso uguale.
Berardi non salta nemmeno una sedia, politano invece anche solo col passo corto e la frequenza di passo è pericoloso.


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Consigli in questo momento e uno dei migliori se non il migliore portiere italiano.
> 
> I problemi sono le gerarchie, e l'omertà che regna al interno di questi gruppi.
> 
> ...


No dai, consigli è davvero inguardabile. Non ci sono portieri italiani all'altezza, tant'è vero che quello che mi da più sicurezze è ancora nonno Sirigu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene con i vecchi assistiti come Ibra e Nedved appartenenti alla vecchia generazione ma con i nuovi (Pogbum, Dollarman, Kean, etc) mamma mia



É interessante guardare le carriere dei suoi assistiti, spesso fanno bene in nazionale (Pogba, Dollarman, Balotelli) ma a livello di club sbagliano in continuazione. Seguono soldi anziche soluzioni a loro congeniali.
Balotelli: No comment.
Dollarman: Si sta rovinando.
Pogba: Carriera ben al di sotto delle sue potenzialita
Kean: Cambia squadra in continuazione.
Manolas: Alla Roma sembrava un grandissimo che poteva andare ovunque...invece ormai é riserva del Napoli.
Luca Pellegrini: Ancora giovanissimo, ma stando seduto sulla panchina della Juve sicuramente non migliorera.
Emre Mor: Balotelli II.
Mastour: Balotelli III.

Sopratutto i casi Mastour, Balotelli, Mor e per certi versi anche Kean e Dollarman sono simili.
Giocatori giovanissimi, strapompati, definiti come campioni senza aver dimostrato nulla (o quasi) in campo. Giocatori che sono diventati arroganti e hanno perso contatto con la realta...senza fame poi non sono mai riusciti ad imporsi. Ma tutti straricchi con contratti ben al di sopra del loro valore.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> No dai, consigli è davvero inguardabile. Non ci sono portieri italiani all'altezza, tant'è vero che quello che mi da più sicurezze è ancora nonno Sirigu


Silvestri è un bel portiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É interssante guardare le carriere dei suoi assistiti, spesso fanno bene in nazionale (Pogba, Dollarman, Balotelli) ma a livello di club sbagliano in continuazione. Seguono soldi anziche soluzioni a loro congeniali.
> Balotelli: No comment.
> Dollarman: Si sta rovinando.
> Pogba: Carriera ben al di sotto delle sue potenzialita
> ...


Il calcio è uno sport di squadra. 
Raiola dovrebbe gestire tennisti o giocatori di golf.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Silvestri è un bel portiere.


Ma anche Cragno è bravo solo che non ha Raiola come procuratore


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> No dai, consigli è davvero inguardabile. Non ci sono portieri italiani all'altezza, tant'è vero che quello che mi da più sicurezze è ancora nonno Sirigu


Non saprei Sirigu è da un paio anni inguardabile, con il Toro sembrava lo facessi apposta.

Consigli sa parare fidati. Comunque non ci sono portieri di alta scuola da noi come una volta su questo hai ragione.

Ritengo che molto dipende dai preparatori.

Ho allenato i portieri è il mio modo di allenare era completamente diverso dai preparatori che avevano 20anni meno.

Oggi non insegnano più a usare i pugni " grave errore , non usano più tirarsi la palla al petto, vanno a mani aperte con un rischio altissimo che gli scivola dalle mani, invece te la tiri al petto è la palla è tua 100%, insegnano ad anticipare il tiro,altro grave errore......insomma se i concetti non sono giusti non c'è nulla da fare.

A 40 anni Buffon è uno che potrebbe insegnare ancora molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mah probabilmente giocherebbe lo stesso, per il nome, un po' come buffon a 40 anni che giocava anche se dietro aveva apunto donnarumma che all'epoca era più forte.


Appunto, giocava Buffone a 40anni perché non è che ci fossero grandi alternative. E comunque Buffone a 40 anni meglio di questo Pesce Palla.

Ovviamente te hai sempre avuto ragione nel fare una campagna contro questo sopravvalutato . Tutti parliamo dei numero 9 italiani scadenzi, ma anche di portieri mamma mia un disastro. 

Tutti osannano Dollarumma come quando esaltavano Balotelli anni fa.. è la stessa identica situazione. Il motivo è che non ci sono alternative. Allora devono osannare questi giocatori senza cervello.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É interessante guardare le carriere dei suoi assistiti, spesso fanno bene in nazionale (Pogba, Dollarman, Balotelli) ma a livello di club sbagliano in continuazione. Seguono soldi anziche soluzioni a loro congeniali.
> Balotelli: No comment.
> Dollarman: Si sta rovinando.
> Pogba: Carriera ben al di sotto delle sue potenzialita
> ...




La strategia di Raiola è chiara: mettere le mani su giocatori giovani, farli pompare ed esaltare dai giornalisti, infinocchiare le squadre facendo loro credere di avere un patrimonio e quindi pagandogli ingaggi elevati e una volta che calano o non mantengono le promesse venderli ad altri gonzi. Intanto il panzone si ingrassa con le commissioni.

Prima che i dirigenti si accorgessero che Balotelli era inaffidabile il panzone lo ha fatto giocare nel City, nel Milan e nel Liverpool.

Ti sei scordato De Ligt e Verratti, altri due che ad oggi non valgono lo stipendio che percepiscono. Infatti Verratti non lo vuole più nessuno e De Ligt spesso finisce in panca perché non affidabile. E' stato scherzato da Cutrone, Cutrone eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Appunto, giocava Buffone a 40anni perché non è che ci fossero grandi alternative. E comunque Buffone a 40 anni meglio di questo Pesce Palla.
> 
> Ovviamente te hai sempre avuto ragione nel fare una campagna contro questo sopravvalutato . Tutti parliamo dei numero 9 italiani scadenzi, ma anche di portieri mamma mia un disastro.
> 
> Tutti osannano Dollarumma come quando esaltavano Balotelli anni fa.. è la stessa identica situazione. Il motivo è che non ci sono alternative. Allora devono osannare questi giocatori senza cervello.


sinceramente non seguo altri portieri però io parto dal presupposto che questo è scarso.
non scarso tra i forti, ma proprio scarso.
impossibile non ci sia un portiere che fa il suo. un tatarusanu italiano.
tata è meglio di donnarumma, fa molti meno errori.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2021)

A volte la solitudine è lo specchio della viltà di un uomo:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bhe lui voleva già andarsene e stato il Dortmund a dare il veto.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Veramente a me risulta che è stato il dortmund a blindarlo contro la sua volontà.
> Lui ed er panza avevano progettato ben altro.. ma avevano fatto i conti senza l'oste.



Questo sì, sulla carta, ma c'è da dire che se avesse spinto sul serio per andare via anche lui(oltre a Raiola) molto probabilmente sarebbe già partito, d'altronde con la clausola che ci sarà adesso la cifra per acquistare Haaland probabilmente si dimezzerà(a sfavore anche del Dortmund stesso).
Almeno questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto, nonostante tutto.

Io comunque pagherei per analizzare i contratti di Raiola con i propri assistiti, penso che ci sarebbe da mettersi le mani ai capelli per molte cose(anche se ai giocatori sta bene)...


----------



## LukeLike (24 Novembre 2021)

Anche stasera preferito Navas a Gigione nel match contro il City.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bravo Zizz, continua così. Ottimo affare ti ha fatto fare il tuo procuratore.


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bravo Zizz, continua così. Ottimo affare ti ha fatto fare il tuo procuratore.


Gli ha praticamente bloccato la carriera negli anni migliori buahaha, resterà un buon portiere ma tatarusanu (episodio di firenze a parte ) non lo ha fatto rimpiangere per nulla


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2021)

Non convocato sabato, ieri in panchina. Sempre peggio, sempre più grasso. Avanti così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Non convocato sabato, ieri in panchina. Sempre peggio, sempre più grasso. Avanti così.



giocherà con il Brest e il Metz, dove il PSG potrebbe giocare anche senza portiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2021)

Anche ieri clinsciiittt e 3 punti senza sporcarsi i guanti ma facendo parole crociate e smoccolandosi.

Praticamente dal calcio è passato al triathlon : più attività contemporaneamente.
Ecco le sue ambizioni quali erano. Da noi ad andar bene cacciava solo farfalle.

Fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2021)

A sto punto spero davvero che vada alla Juve sennò c'è il rischio che tra 3-4 anni non lo voglia più nessuno nemmeno per un quarto dei soldi che prende adesso, e arriverà il mulino bianco del Milan a farsi carico del suo ingaggio, un po' come i grandi ritorni di Balotelli e Boateng


----------



## overlord (25 Novembre 2021)

Grandissimo Zizzo!! Altro cadreghino riscaldato a dovere. Ottimo lavoro! 
Mi dicono che a breve sarà disponibile per le vie di Napoli e dintorni la statuetta del presepe con Zizzo seduto in panchina a fare l'uncinetto. Grande Zizzo sempre più top mondo! A Modigliani ci pisci in testa.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Zizzo!! Altro cadreghino riscaldato a dovere. Ottimo lavoro!
> Mi dicono che a breve sarà disponibile per le vie di Napoli e dintorni la statuetta del presepe con Zizzo seduto in panchina a fare l'uncinetto. Grande Zizzo sempre più top mondo! A Modigliani ci pisci in testa.




Ha già trovato un nuovo impiego. Farà il pope ortodosso:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Ps: non è ritoccata.

Ps n° 2: quando l'ho vista son caduto dalla sedia e ho rantolato per mezz'ora.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Novembre 2021)

Goditi Parigi!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Novembre 2021)

mi hanno detto che ieri ha parato un gran rigore... giusto?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> giocherà con il Brest e il Metz, dove il PSG potrebbe giocare anche senza portiere.


Il colpo di grazia sarebbe che giocasse Rico quelle partite! Il PSG non è il buon Milan! non è una famiglia amorevole

potrebbe partire l'ordine di panchinarlo pure lì
così imparano a fare interviste internazionali


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha già trovato un nuovo impiego. Farà il pope ortodosso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Zizzo!! Altro cadreghino riscaldato a dovere. Ottimo lavoro!
> Mi dicono che a breve sarà disponibile per le vie di Napoli e dintorni la statuetta del presepe con Zizzo seduto in panchina a fare l'uncinetto. Grande Zizzo sempre più top mondo! A Modigliani ci pisci in testa.


Lo pagherei anche per 100 dollari hah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha già trovato un nuovo impiego. Farà il pope ortodosso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhuhahahahaha


----------



## Zenos (25 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha già trovato un nuovo impiego. Farà il pope ortodosso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà suo nonno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha già trovato un nuovo impiego. Farà il pope ortodosso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufficiale. Zizzo è un Time Traveller.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2021)

Ad oggi ha giocato 5 partite su 14 in Ligue One e 2 su 5 in CL. Niente male per uno che fa il secondo portiere!


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sarà suo nonno




Non penso che in una famiglia di non eccelse virtù intellettuali, quale è quella dei zizzo's, possano vantare un antenato filosofo e matematico.

Infatti, facendo un attimo la persona seria, si tratta di un importante filosofo, matematico e religioso vissuto in Unione Sovietica tra la fine dell'ottocento ed i primi del novecento. Morì in un gulag, vittima della follia stalinista degli anni '30 del novecento. Da noi è poco noto perché il regime comunista lo censurò per decenni e venne riscoperto dopo il crollo del comunismo.


Ah già, dimenticavo il nome: Pavel Aleksandrovic _Florenskij_.....cioè, boh.


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Altra papera di Zizzo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Altra papera di Zizzo


Vero?

Sarà colpa dei fischi alle orecchie di qualche anziano nei dintorni.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Che goduria


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Non certo impeccabile, ribattuta centrale e gol del Saint Etienne. Non si può parlare di papera ma dal Modigliani miglior portiere del mondo ci aspetteremmo dell altro. E io godo


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non certo impeccabile, ribattuta centrale e gol del Saint Etienne. Non si può parlare di papera ma dal Modigliani miglior portiere del mondo ci aspetteremmo dell altro. E io godo


Ribattuta centrale....una chicca.


----------



## princeps (28 Novembre 2021)

deriso sui social dopo l'ennesimo errore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Non mi stupisce troppo questa sfilza di errori o insicurezze, io l'ultimo anno tremavo ad ogni retropassaggio o uscita. Ben più della paura che mi infonde Tatarasanu.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

Ieri sera ennesimo scempio del donnarumma-show : su sky mandano in onda le immagini della partita del psg.
In porta giocava titolare Navas.
I parigini impattano per 1-1 fuori casa e sul gol del Lens l'ex madrid commette un grave errore tecnico.

In studio tutti impazziti a chiedere chi fosse il portiere e non mancano i commentini sarcastici per offendere il giocatore.

Quando nelle settimane passate a sbagliare è stato donnarumma , ovviamente, zero immagini, zero commenti, zero battutine.

Benvenuti nel calcio italiota del sistema, quello fatto dei magheggi a bilancio , stampa venduta e tv di regime.

Sempre più schifato.
Solo la finanza ci può salvare. Forse.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ennesimo scempio del donnarumma-show : su sky mandano in onda le immagini della partita del psg.
> In porta giocava titolare Navas.
> I parigini impattano per 1-1 fuori casa e sul gol del Lens l'ex madrid commette un grave errore tecnico.
> 
> ...


Eh sì… pippe a 2 mani a raiola..


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ennesimo scempio del donnarumma-show : su sky mandano in onda le immagini della partita del psg.
> In porta giocava titolare Navas.
> I parigini impattano per 1-1 fuori casa e sul gol del Lens l'ex madrid commette un grave errore tecnico.
> 
> ...


Che in TV ci sia un regime è un dato di fatto, basta vedere Teocoli o Buffa fatti fuori perché osavano avanzare critiche al geometra, purtroppo è così , in Italia è tutto marcio.


----------



## Giofa (5 Dicembre 2021)

Qualche giorno fa sulla gazzetta online giravano le immagini di un (molto presunto)miracolo di Gigio: nello specifico un tiro centrale respinto in tuffo. Adesso c’erano le immagini della papera di Navas, che mi son rifiutato di guardare.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che in TV ci sia un regime è un dato di fatto, basta vedere Teocoli o Buffa fatti fuori perché osavano avanzare critiche al geometra, purtroppo è così , in Italia è tutto marcio.


Mai visto parlare di calcio e di tattica come Federico Buffa,mai.

Si poteva stare ore ad ascoltarlo con la bocca aperta come un bambino in un negozio di giocattoli.


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mai visto parlare di calcio e di tattica come Federico Buffa,mai.
> 
> Si poteva stare ore ad ascoltarlo con la bocca aperta come un bambino in un negozio di giocattoli.


Buffa è un drago nel suo lavoro, è l'Alberto Angela sportivo


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ennesimo scempio del donnarumma-show : su sky mandano in onda le immagini della partita del psg.
> In porta giocava titolare Navas.
> I parigini impattano per 1-1 fuori casa e sul gol del Lens l'ex madrid commette un grave errore tecnico.
> 
> ...


sky è una fogna incredibile. per tutto.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque dev'essere triste giocare ogni tanto per ragioni politiche....veramente triste....


----------



## LukeLike (11 Febbraio 2022)

Torna Navas e lui torna a sedersi in panchina.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Torna Navas e lui torna a sedersi in panchina.


Navas ha contratto fino al 2024, si farà 3 anni di panchina, il karma.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Proprio oggi, ma sei anni fa, nel 2016, esordiva col Milan.
> 
> Il più grande infame nella storia del Milan, è riuscito a superare perfino Collovati.
> 
> Edit: 2015



Dissento sul paragone Donnarumma Collocati. Il secondo l' ha fatta più grossa andando all' Inter ma modi, tempistiche e dichiarazioni del primo ne fanno un fenomeno mondiale di immodestia e ingratitudine.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Dissento sul paragone Donnarumma Collocati. Il secondo l' ha fatta più grossa andando all' Inter ma modi, tempistiche e dichiarazioni del primo ne fanno un fenomeno mondiale di immodestia e ingratitudine.


Del resto ha parlato più in pochi mesi di psg che negli ultimi 3 anni di milan.

Da noi stava muto e si negava a tifosi e dirigenti.
Personaggio davvero squallido a cui posso augurare il peggio sportivamente parlando e spero sparisca definitivamente dal giro azzurro.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Del resto ha parlato più in pochi mesi di psg che negli ultimi 3 anni di milan.
> 
> Da noi stava muto e si negava a tifosi e dirigenti.
> Personaggio davvero squallido a cui posso augurare il peggio sportivamente parlando e spero sparisca definitivamente dal giro azzurro.



Assolutamente e mi unisco a te nell' augurio perché personaggi come Dollarumma rappresentano esempi negativi nello sport.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2022)

Nuova campionato nuove vaccate:


Ieri contro il Monaco due splendide uscite a vuoto stile gallina che va a razzolare: uscita impetuosa per poi frenarsi e chiedersi "e mò che minchia faccio?"

Ci stanno i video su twitter.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nuova campionato nuove vaccate:
> 
> 
> Ieri contro il Monaco due splendide uscite a vuoto stile gallina che va a razzolare: uscita impetuosa per poi frenarsi e chiedersi "e mò che minchia faccio?"
> ...


Questo è solo fortunato che in Ligue 1 le sue papere non vengono sfruttate dagli avversari, senò oltre a noi, anche tutti i media starebbero a contarne una a partita


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questo è solo fortunato che in Ligue 1 le sue papere non vengono sfruttate dagli avversari, senò oltre a noi, anche tutti i media starebbero a contarne una a partita


Compensa alla grande con la vetrina della champions.
Li si mette in mostra.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Agosto 2022)

Come sparare sulla Croce Rossa.


----------



## Maximo (29 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, solo per il cambio Maignan - Donnarumma, ed il modo in cui è avvenuto, ovvero, comunicando al “fenomeno” che avevamo preso un nuovo portiere e di cercarti un’altra squadra; beh per tutto questo Maldini merita la mia incondizionata stima a vita.
Se poi mettiamo che è arrivato al Milan un portiere di una categoria nettamente superiore, che guadagna nettamente meno, è serio, e non ha fratelli a cui dover dare la paghetta, allora possiamo dire che Maldini ha fatto un vero e proprio capolavoro.


----------



## Stex (29 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Compensa alla grande con la vetrina della champions.
> Li si mette in mostra.


e ci sara juve psg...
come si comportera?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> e ci sara juve psg...
> come si comportera?


Speriamo la juve tiri e crossi, innanzitutto, poi tutto viene da sè.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questo è solo fortunato che in Ligue 1 le sue papere non vengono sfruttate dagli avversari, senò oltre a noi, anche tutti i media starebbero a contarne una a partita



Anni di professionismo e ripete sempre gli stessi errori. Uscite a vuoto scriteriate senza capire dove va il pallone. Per sua fortuna oltre che avversari scarsi ha una buona parte della stampa a favore, specie in Italia.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anni di professionismo e ripete sempre gli stessi errori. Uscite a vuoto scriteriate senza capire dove va il pallone. Per sua fortuna oltre che avversari scarsi ha una buona parte della stampa a favore, specie in Italia.


Secondo me dopo quell’intervista in cui sclera come un quindicenne si è bruciato anche quella


----------



## Mika (29 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo quell’intervista in cui sclera come un quindicenne si è bruciato anche quella


Li si è bruciato la stampa Italiana.

-E' andato contro una giornalista nel periodo storico peggiore avendo anche torto visto che la giornalista ha detto la verità in un canale Rai che è calca il "politcally correct" dei movimenti femministi ecc ecc


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, solo per il cambio Maignan - Donnarumma, ed il modo in cui è avvenuto, ovvero, comunicando al “fenomeno” che avevamo preso un nuovo portiere e di cercarti un’altra squadra; beh per tutto questo Maldini merita la mia incondizionata stima a vita.
> Se poi mettiamo che è arrivato al Milan un portiere di una categoria nettamente superiore, che guadagna nettamente meno, è serio, e non ha fratelli a cui dover dare la paghetta, allora possiamo dire che Maldini ha fatto un vero e proprio capolavoro.


E lui che se ne voluto andare, abbiamo elemosinato fino alla fine. Maldini l'ha aspettato fino al ultimo


----------



## Maximo (29 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E lui che se ne voluto andare, abbiamo elemosinato fino alla fine. Maldini l'ha aspettato fino al ultimo


Il piano del suo procuratore era rinnovovare con il Milan inserendo una clausola bassa (15-20 mln), con stipendio da 7-8 mln/anno. Questo avrebbe permesso a Donnarumma di andare dopo 2 anni alla Juve, ed al suo procuratore di incassare una pesante commissione.

Maldini ha fatto saltare il banco.

PS sono certo che in un modo o in un altro, massimo tra due anni, il Modigliani giocherà dai ladri. Come disse qualcuno, certi amori fanno giri immensi, ma poi ritornano.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nuova campionato nuove vaccate:
> 
> 
> Ieri contro il Monaco due splendide uscite a vuoto stile gallina che va a razzolare: uscita impetuosa per poi frenarsi e chiedersi "e mò che minchia faccio?"
> ...



Ma dove Azzo va 

Cmq io non mi stupisco più e questo qui. Scarsissimo a parte in alcune occasioni dove ti para il rigore. Lo dicevo già nella stagione dopo il rinnovo passando per cartonato. 

All'inizio si frego tutti e anche me perché era semplicemente grande grosso e giovane, poi da quando ha perso reattività della giovinezza si vedono tutti i limiti. Ma non è solo una questione fisica per me, non è nemmeno troppo intelligente e lo capi dalla non parata della punizione in Parma Milan 1 1 che ci costo il quarto posto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E lui che se ne voluto andare, abbiamo elemosinato fino alla fine. Maldini l'ha aspettato fino al ultimo


Difficile, considerato che il giorno dopo la fine del campionato arrivava Maignan, gli hanno dato il benservito mesi prima e Raiola per poco ci rimaneva fregato con Allegri alla Juve che dice no (aveva un accordo con Paratici). Senza il gonzo di Leonardo stava a casa o comunque a stipendio ribassato, già Campos mica ci cascava.


----------



## mil77 (29 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E lui che se ne voluto andare, abbiamo elemosinato fino alla fine. Maldini l'ha aspettato fino al ultimo


Ma anche no. C'è una sua intervista dove dice che è stato congedato con una telefonata


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. C'è una sua intervista dove dice che è stato congedato con una telefonata


Non vuol dire niente, conta quello che c'è stato prima. Io non avrei neanche preso il telefono per dirglielo, lo avrei lasciato senza una proposta è senza una risposta, visto il suo comportamento da vile e da codardo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

Ma questi vogliono vendere Navas davvero? O dollar viaggia con una papera a partita, anche dura farle tutte ste papere visto che tirano 3 volte a partita le altre squadre contro il psg.


----------



## diavoloINme (Venerdì alle 18:25)

Leggo di tifosi del psg che non vogliono più paperina ( paperumma sarebbe troppo virile) dopo l'ultima sconfitta dei parigini per 3-1 contro il lens.

Ne sapete qualcosa??
Ovviamente... godooooo .


----------



## Rudi84 (Venerdì alle 18:34)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggo di tifosi del psg che non vogliono più paperina ( paperumma sarebbe troppo virile) dopo l'ultima sconfitta dei parigini per 3-1 contro il lens.
> 
> Ne sapete qualcosa??
> Ovviamente... godooooo .


Mi sembrava strano che dopo questa sconfitta ed ennesima papera sul primo gol del lens non avessimo aperto una bella discussione dal titolo Degrado dollarumma . Poi ho letto che l'allenatore ha detto che la prossima la gioca Navas ma non so se è perchè è la sua ultima presenza o si sono accorti che dollarumma è un pagliaccio


----------



## Djici (Venerdì alle 18:38)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggo di tifosi del psg che non vogliono più paperina ( paperumma sarebbe troppo virile) dopo l'ultima sconfitta dei parigini per 3-1 contro il lens.
> 
> Ne sapete qualcosa??
> Ovviamente... godooooo .



Sul primo gol subito e parzialmente colpevole.
Cross sulla sua destra, smanaccia ma il pallone cade proprio su un giocatore del Lens (che era comunque circondato da almeno 2 o 3 giocatori del PSG. Insomma poco fortunato. Difficile fare meglio. Un po' sfortunato.

Sul secondo prende palla sotto il corpo da distanza ravvicinata da Openda. Ma il scandalo non e quello ma proprio come la difesa si sia fatta infilare da Openda che parte quasi da metà campo tra i due difensori.

Sul terzo non può fare nulla.

Onestamente ho già visto fare erorri nettamente più grossolani in altre partite.
Poche responsabilità.

Ma godo comunque


----------



## diavoloINme (Venerdì alle 18:41)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava strano che dopo questa sconfitta ed ennesima papera sul primo gol del lens non avessimo aperto una bella discussione dal titolo Degrado dollarumma . Poi ho letto che l'allenatore ha detto che la prossima la gioca Navas ma non so se è perchè è la sua ultima presenza o si sono accorti che dollarumma è un pagliaccio


Seriamente ha perso il posto?
Ahahahah


----------



## Kayl (Venerdì alle 20:02)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Seriamente ha perso il posto?
> Ahahahah


No è per la coppa francese


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Venerdì alle 21:13)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggo di tifosi del psg che non vogliono più paperina ( paperumma sarebbe troppo virile) dopo l'ultima sconfitta dei parigini per 3-1 contro il lens.
> 
> Ne sapete qualcosa??
> Ovviamente... godooooo .


Io ho visto il gol del 2-1 di Openda e l’esultanza del belga mi sembrava una bella perculata


----------



## willcoyote85 (Venerdì alle 22:15)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggo di tifosi del psg che non vogliono più paperina ( paperumma sarebbe troppo virile) dopo l'ultima sconfitta dei parigini per 3-1 contro il lens.
> 
> Ne sapete qualcosa??
> Ovviamente... godooooo .


2 gatte, soprattutto il primo.
ma non perderà il posto, certa gente nasce con la camicia.


----------



## rossonero71 (Venerdì alle 22:41)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol subito e parzialmente colpevole.
> Cross sulla sua destra, smanaccia ma il pallone cade proprio su un giocatore del Lens (che era comunque circondato da almeno 2 o 3 giocatori del PSG. Insomma poco fortunato. Difficile fare meglio. Un po' sfortunato.
> 
> Sul secondo prende palla sotto il corpo da distanza ravvicinata da Openda. Ma il scandalo non e quello ma proprio come la difesa si sia fatta infilare da Openda che parte quasi da metà campo tra i due difensori.
> ...


Il primo gol è un errore gravissimo, perché errore tecnico.

Non si va a mano aperta,non ha senso,la palla cade vicino. Si usa il pugno. Ogni azione che devi respingere lontano si usa il pugno. E questo pirla lo pagano milioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (Venerdì alle 22:43)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 gatte, soprattutto il primo.
> ma non perderà il posto, certa gente nasce con la camicia.


Questo dovrebbe giocare in qualche campetto polveroso di Castellammare...invece....la vita è ingiusta


----------



## Djici (Venerdì alle 23:25)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il primo gol è un errore gravissimo, perché errore tecnico.
> 
> Non si va a mano aperta,non ha senso,la palla cade vicino. Si usa il pugno. Ogni azione che devi respingere lontano si usa il pugno. E questo pirla lo pagano milioni.


Hai ragione che l'ideale era andarci con il pugno. Ma con il pugno chiuso non avrebbe toccato palla.
Quindi se mai si può discutere sulla posizione.
Però riguardala bene e vedrai che li la colpa e per un buon 60% del terzino destro del PSG. Il giocatore crossa completamente solo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Sabato alle 00:23)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo dovrebbe giocare in qualche campetto polveroso di Castellammare...invece....la vita è ingiusta


ah bentornato ti sei preso una bella vacanza!


----------



## Stylox10 (Sabato alle 00:58)

Io dico solo che oggi sarebbe il caso di prendere Navas dal PSG per stare un po’ tranquilli con gli infortuni di Mike.

Non possiamo giocare con la Tata in porta, il gol della Salernitana lo sogno ancora la notte.

Dollarumma non ha il mio minimo interesse.


----------



## Kayl (Sabato alle 01:05)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che oggi sarebbe il caso di prendere Navas dal PSG per stare un po’ tranquilli con gli infortuni di Mike.
> 
> Non possiamo giocare con la Tata in porta, il gol della Salernitana lo sogno ancora la notte.
> 
> Dollarumma non ha il mio minimo interesse.


e scherzare di vincere la seconda stella pagando mezzo stipendio a Navas? Non sono così furbi. Navas sarebbe perfetto, grandissima esperienza, buona agilità e presa, forte coi piedi.


----------



## diavoloINme (Sabato alle 08:18)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il gol del 2-1 di Openda e l’esultanza del belga mi sembrava una bella perculata


Openda uno di noi.


----------



## rossonero71 (Sabato alle 10:40)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah bentornato ti sei preso una bella vacanza!


Grazie.
Purtroppo quando ci sono problemi più grossi anche i piaceri passano in secondo piano.Grazie comunque


----------



## Devil man (Sabato alle 10:53)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo dovrebbe giocare in qualche campetto polveroso di Castellammare...invece....la vita è ingiusta


Sui sassi


----------

